# Failed to compile conky with audacious



## emka81 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello guys,

today i wanted to compile conky with audacious support but it end with an error


```
conky-audacious.o(.text+0xd3): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_is_running'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0xe3): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_is_paused'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x10d): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_playlist_pos'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x11b): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_playlist_title'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x14d): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_playlist_time'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x1c6): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_output_time'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x254): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_info'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x2c9): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_playlist_file'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x2f7): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_playlist_length'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x342): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_get_main_volume'
conky-audacious.o(.text+0x411): In function `audacious_thread_func':
: undefined reference to `audacious_remote_is_playing'
gmake[2]: *** [conky] Fehler 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/conky/work/conky-1.7.2/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Fehler 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/conky/work/conky-1.7.2/src'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
```

I was searching the net and found a patch on a linux mailing list. 


```
--- configure.ac.old	2010-03-30 19:50:36.000000000 +0200
+++ configure.ac	2010-04-10 05:16:53.957332433 +0200
@@ -149,7 +149,7 @@
 
 AM_CONDITIONAL(BUILD_AUDACIOUS, test x$want_audacious = xyes -o x$want_audacious = xlegacy)
 if test x$want_audacious = xyes; then
-      PKG_CHECK_MODULES([Audacious], [audacious >= 1.4.0 dbus-glib-1 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0])
+      PKG_CHECK_MODULES([Audacious], [audacious >= 1.4.0 [color="Red"]audclient[/color] dbus-glib-1 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0])
       conky_CFLAGS="$conky_CFLAGS $Audacious_CFLAGS"
       conky_LIBS="$conky_LIBS $Audacious_LIBS"
       save_CPPFLAGS="$CPPFLAGS"
```

I was searching for that file and changed it (insert the audclient) but is not working ...

Solution:
the audclient.pc have to be in /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig

so i made two symlinks in that directory
`# ln -s /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/audclient.pc audclient.pc`
`# ln -s /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/audacious.pc audacious.pc`

Martin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2010)

Make sure you inform the maintainer, either directly (cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky && make maintainer) or using a PR.


----------



## Mox (Jul 5, 2010)

This solution isn`t working =(
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3


----------



## Mox (Jul 5, 2010)

Excuse me! It works, in addition to symbolic links, you must also patch configure.ac as you 
written.


```
# cat files/patch-configure-aud
--- configure.ac.orig   2010-03-30 19:50:36.000000000 +0200
+++ configure.ac        2010-04-10 05:16:53.957332433 +0200
@@ -149,7 +149,7 @@

 AM_CONDITIONAL(BUILD_AUDACIOUS, test x$want_audacious = xyes -o x$want_audacious = xlegacy)
 if test x$want_audacious = xyes; then
-      PKG_CHECK_MODULES([Audacious], [audacious >= 1.4.0 dbus-glib-1 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0])
+      PKG_CHECK_MODULES([Audacious], [audacious >= 1.4.0 audclient dbus-glib-1 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0])
       conky_CFLAGS="$conky_CFLAGS $Audacious_CFLAGS"
       conky_LIBS="$conky_LIBS $Audacious_LIBS"
       save_CPPFLAGS="$CPPFLAGS"
```


----------

